
Linux/unix command that you wish someone had told you about earlier - vimalvnair
https://mobile.twitter.com/b0rk/status/993165679833567233
======
badrabbit
For me:

tee - for some tasks I want the output saved to disk but I also want to see
the output in real time.

time - obvious is to kill a process after a period of time. But you can also
send other signals to suspend a task or have it behave a certain way (dd for
example will output stats with SIGUSER I believe)

strace - let's face it,most programs don't communicate unexpected or unusual
conditions well. So, when a program hangs,behaves poorly or crashes with a
vague error I sometimes use strace to tell what syscalls are being made,what
network connections or files are being opened before the trouble creeps.

python - wanted to put sed,awk or grep here but I so wish I learned python
sooner. These days, I open up a python repl and solve the problem where I
would have used awk,sed or grep (for anything that appears a bit complicated
to solve). Best part: I find it easy and convenient to integrate whatever I
prototypes in repl into a well designed script I can easily include in other
scripts. I just find python extremely mallable.

